# Technical Studies



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Here are some ex that I use for my students...but dun just focus on the mechanical aspect......focus on the sound. These technics are only there as a means of getting the desired sound/effect.
1. For purely mechanical work:
...Hanon
...Schmitt
...School of Velocity

2. For technic and musicality
...Burgmuller
...Bertini ( for intermediate players )
...Cernzy ( pls note that there are different series for this )
...Bach preludes,inventions
...Stephen Heller studies

3. For advanced player
...Pischna ( to prepare for diploma technics... u`ll understand when u look at the book.)
...Liszt`s technical drills( These are not his Transcedental etudes...alot of pp do not know about these, check it out...they`re pretty good. )
...Rach`s etudes ( think of em as advanced repertoires instead)
...Chopin`s etudes ( same here)
...Liszt`s etudes ( same here )


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

> *..Burgmuller
> 
> ...Cernzy ( pls note that there are different series for this )*


Burgmüller is really charming. I liked him to play, because his character pieces were really joy to play.

Czerny oh well, so many books!!! I think one of the best studies to form your technics, good for Beethoven, Chopin and Liszt.

P.S. A curiouse interest @DW: You seem to be a professional in teaching. So you teach violin AND piano, right? For long? And also a soloist.  wow


----------

